# Chieftec PSUs ?



## kollapse (Nov 5, 2008)

Hi, I just found a nice offer for a Chieftec 650 W PSU (4 x 12 V rails @ 18 A).

I'm just wondering: Is Chieftec a good company? Can I trust their products? Has anyone else tried their PSU/products?
I never heard of Chieftec until recently. I just hope this isn't some cheap company.


----------



## PaulieG (Nov 5, 2008)

That is a BAD PSU. Do not put it in your system. PSU's are the most important components in a system. Don't skimp here.


----------



## kollapse (Nov 5, 2008)

Woah, fast reply, why is it that bad ?


----------



## malware (Nov 5, 2008)

Paulieg said:


> That is a BAD PSU. Do not put it in your system. PSU's are the most important components in a system. Don't skimp here.



Wow what an answer. I bet you'd be surprised to know that your Corsair is made by Delta Electronics, the same OEM manufacturer that produces many Chieftec PSUs including the above 650W model, so don't fool many people with this post. 
Chieftec PSUs are and will always be quality PSUs with all the certificates. The best models include the Turbo series with 14cm fan and modular design as well as the Super series (850W, 1000W, 1200W) that are exactly the same PSUs as the Enermax Liberty, but without the fancy naming scheme and price premium because of the Enermax stickers.
Chieftec PSUs are well accepted among the computer users in Europe, in USA there're many other manufacturers that rebrand them and sell them, so you won't hear much for their quality in the US.


----------



## PaulieG (Nov 5, 2008)

Poorly made psu's. Can't recall right now who makes them, but they have a history of blowing up and taking components with them. Stick with a brand that has a good reputation, Corsair, PC Power and Cooling, Silverstone etc.


----------



## PaulieG (Nov 5, 2008)

malware said:


> Wow what an answer. I bet you'd be surprised to know that your Corsair is made by Delta Electronics, the same OEM manufacturer that produces many Chieftec PSUs including the above 650W model, so don't fool many people with this post.
> Chieftec PSUs are and will always be quality PSUs with all the certificates. The best models include the Turbo series with 14cm fan and modular design as well as the Super series (850W, 1000W, 1200W) that are the same PSUs as the Enermax Liberty, but without the fancy naming scheme and price premium because of the Enermax stickers.
> Chieftec PSUs are well accepted among the computer users in Europe, in USA there're many other manufacturers that rebrand them and sell them, so you won't hear much for their quality in the US.



I've seen various reports of poor quality control with Chieftec.


----------



## kollapse (Nov 5, 2008)

Damn, I just ordered that PSU ... I'm started too feel sorry about my choice. Don't have any more money for another PSU though...

I'll get a new Thermaltake 550 W TR2 from the RMA in 2 weeks time.
What should I use... This 650 W PSU made from a weak company or the 550 W made from a good company ?


----------



## malware (Nov 5, 2008)

Chieftec is a 1st class PC and server supplier for the past 17 years ... if you call that a "weak company" let it be.
Paulieg I'll be glad to read these reports if you can find them for me?
For the past 4 years I haven't heard a single Chieftec PSU that is out of order or has taken a whole PC with it.
I have personally sold about 13 cardboard boxes of Chieftec PSUs (each holds 20 PSUs) and none of them returned for any kind of failure. At my work, we're replacing PSUs with Chieftecs and none of them was bad.
Yes there are a lot ot Chieftec models out there, but I don't know for any of them to be so bad as you describe them.


----------



## kollapse (Nov 5, 2008)

Well there's no turning back now, it's on it's way now ...
I'd be happy if it's Delta, that would take a lot of concert off my back, but not all. I'm still not sure about Chieftec.

I can't find any review about it's power supplies.
By weak company I meant a company that isn't that hyped or known as others such as Thermaltake/Corsair/OCZ.

Btw, here's the producer's page: http://www.chieftec.com/super-power.html it's the 650 model


----------



## JrRacinFan (Nov 5, 2008)

No offense to you Paulieg, but how would you rate an Antec Earthwatts 500W?

Would you beleive me that they are Delta and Seasonic OEM power supplies? Yes the above is true. It's too bad I didn't see this thread sooner.

@kollapse

How much for the psu?


----------



## kollapse (Nov 5, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> How much for the psu?



What do you mean by that ?


----------



## malware (Nov 5, 2008)

How much $


----------



## JrRacinFan (Nov 5, 2008)

@ Kollapse 

and it doesn't seem too bad either. Here's what is listed as actual readings . . .
*http://img.techpowerup.org/081105/Capture001.jpg*


----------



## kollapse (Nov 5, 2008)

Results look good, but I'm still a bit worried about the company and their quality. Can't find any review on their PSUs...


----------



## JrRacinFan (Nov 5, 2008)

You will be a-ok.


----------



## kollapse (Nov 5, 2008)

Yeah, well thanks, I just hope I don't have one of those "fry-everythin" shortcircuit moments with this Chieftec.


----------



## panchoman (Nov 5, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> You will be a-ok.



really? what oem is it jr?


----------



## kenkickr (Nov 5, 2008)

There better than Roswell and Nspire by a long shot in my opinion.  I've had a couple Chieftec's back in the day and never had a problem with them.  Actually still have one sitting in the closet I use for testing people's systems if their PSU is bad.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Nov 5, 2008)

panchoman said:


> really? what oem is it jr?



Most are Deltas.


----------



## Joe Public (Nov 14, 2008)

Chieftecs are either

1...Channel Well  (Chieftec Turbos)
2...Delta (Chieftec GPS-series)
3...Sirtec (Chieftec APS and some others)

I rate them from best to worst in that order.   I'd trust the Channel Wells and Deltas.  Sirtecs I've only had bad units of, but they were Thermaltake (Purepowers).  I have three Delta made Chieftecs (400 and 550W), 2 to 3 years old and they work fine.  

Corsair source their PSUs from Seasonic and Channel Well.   Antecs Signature series are Delta and have recieved rave reviews.   Don't just look at the brand, find out who the OEM is.


----------



## kysg (Nov 14, 2008)

man isn't there like a dedicated thread to PSU OEM's???

I know my xigmatek is from channel well


----------



## PaulieG (Nov 14, 2008)

malware said:


> Chieftec is a 1st class PC and server supplier for the past 17 years ... if you call that a "weak company" let it be.
> Paulieg I'll be glad to read these reports if you can find them for me?
> For the past 4 years I haven't heard a single Chieftec PSU that is out of order or has taken a whole PC with it.
> I have personally sold about 13 cardboard boxes of Chieftec PSUs (each holds 20 PSUs) and none of them returned for any kind of failure. At my work, we're replacing PSUs with Chieftecs and none of them was bad.
> Yes there are a lot ot Chieftec models out there, but I don't know for any of them to be so bad as you describe them.



I have read about quality control issues with some Chieftec PSU's, and I actually had a buddy with a chieftec go bad a couple of years ago. Apparently, from what you are saying here that I may be making too many assumptions. If so, then I stand corrected. I'm certainly not above admitting my mistakes.


----------



## cdawall (Nov 14, 2008)

Joe Public said:


> Chieftecs are either
> 
> 1...Channel Well  (Chieftec Turbos)
> 2...Delta (Chieftec GPS-series)
> ...



my Tt purepower is chugging along quite well it ran 3x3850's and a quad not to long ago


----------



## Roman.D (Feb 5, 2010)

I dont know how it is in states... but in europe, specially in eastern, chieftec is well known company with high quality products... In country where i'm living, electricity is not very good quality. And Chifs here are offering the best stable work here... 
About Channel Well (Chieftec Turbos) and  Sirtec (Chieftec APS and some others) they have both pluses... Sirtecs are more silent and Energy-Efficient ...
Channel Well are more noisy but more stable at overloads ... Both series are good
Delta... (Chieftec GPS-series) I think its the best in 400-600 w series...


----------



## Frick (Feb 5, 2010)

I'm sitting on a cheap Chieftech psu right now, it's been running for like 3 years now and it's still quiet and solid. ^^


----------



## nolifer112 (Feb 5, 2010)

Roman.D said:


> I dont know how it is in states... but in europe, specially in eastern, chieftec is well known company with high quality products... In country where i'm living, electricity is not very good quality. And Chifs here are offering the best stable work here...
> About Channel Well (Chieftec Turbos) and  Sirtec (Chieftec APS and some others) they have both pluses... Sirtecs are more silent and Energy-Efficient ...
> Channel Well are more noisy but more stable at overloads ... Both series are good
> Delta... (Chieftec GPS-series) I think its the best in 400-600 w series...



I disagree about the noise. I bought a Turbo Series Chieftec 750w PSU and Im astonished how little noise it makes and works fine with my system. I have built many computers and have bought at least four Chieftec 750w PSUs, none of those have had problems.


----------

